# Now that new motherboard supports  M.2



## cookiemonster (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi now that my new motherboard supports them which of these would be the best its just for my operating system and other C: drive programs no games I have all games on an ssd now. 

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/250...11-3200mb-s-read-1500mb-s-write-330k-300k-iop 

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/240...ssd-mlc-nand-read-3000mb-s-write-2400mb-s-250 

or do you have any other advice.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2018)

you probably wont feel a difference between them at all


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 4, 2018)

Will there be much of a difference to the ssd that I am using at the moment.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 4, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Will there be much of a difference to the ssd that I am using at the moment.


Yep, there is a noticeable leap from SATA to PCIe SSD, but when you compare nvme to nvme on basis of human perception - it does not really matter.
I am using an old Samsung XP941 (OEM 128GB version pulled from laptop), and I can't really see the difference between mine and 950 Pro, even though it works on a slower PCIe 2.0 bus and has only half of the effective bandwidth. Startup time is in 10 sec range (cold start to login screen), shutdown is slower after the creators update, but it used to be near instantaneous (need to re-check all settings).
So, you can even get the cheapest Intel 600p and it will "feel" just as fast as the most expensive NVME SSD on the market.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 4, 2018)

Get the Samsung.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 4, 2018)

Get the Samsung 960 EVO: *based on price* between your 2 options, both have 4 lane controllers.

Use Magician 5.2 software for any updates to firmware *prior* to a fresh install.

If you want MLC over TLC go with Corsair, but most likely will not make a difference by the time you upgrade.

http://www.thessdreview.com/our-reviews/corsair-force-mp500-m-2-nvme-ssd-review-480gb/

http://www.thessdreview.com/daily-n...0-m-2-nvme-pcie-ssd-fastest-ever-series-ssds/

https://www.anandtech.com/show/10913/corsair-releases-force-mp500-ssds-3gbs-phison-ps5007e7-mlc-nand


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 4, 2018)

^^THIS^^


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 4, 2018)

Everything is based on your application. Regular home / office usage you won’t notice much difference between nvme and sata ssd. If you use your computer for heavy data processing then yeah there is quite a big difference.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 4, 2018)

I use it for video editing. Moveing large work files back and forth from nvme to SSD storage in a blink of an eye


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 4, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Will there be much of a difference to the ssd that I am using at the moment.



When I built my Coffee Lake system I originally re-used my MX200 SSD, but then upgraded to an NVMe Western Digital Black SSD in a week later.  I noticed no improvement and just ended up returning the WD drive and went back to the MX200.  The system wasn't any more responsive and the boot/shutdown time wasn't noticeable improved either.  Not that I would really care about a reduced boot/shutdown time, since SATA SSDs are already super fast.

I'd put that money into a larger and newer SATA based SSD.  Like a 500GB MX500.



Jetster said:


> I use it for video editing. Moveing large work files back and forth from nvme to SSD storage in a blink of an eye



I assume you mean moving back and forth from a NVMe SSD to a SATA SSD?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 4, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> When I built my Coffee Lake system I originally re-used my MX200 SSD, but then upgraded to an NVMe Western Digital Black SSD in a week later. I noticed no improvement and just ended up returning the WD drive and went back to the MX200. The system wasn't any more responsive and the boot/shutdown time wasn't noticeable improved either.



Ive told countless people this answer, then they buy the overpriced option, & act surprised when the difference isn't noticeable  , my board supports it, by my common sense doesnt.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 4, 2018)

That is why I asked for advice. I didn't know anything about an M.2 drive and I wasn't going to believe everything I read and having 4 x 500gb ssd's connected I thought I would find out about the M.2 option.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> That is why I asked for advice. I didn't know anything about an M.2 drive and I wasn't going to believe everything I read and having 4 x 500gb ssd's connected I thought I would find out about the M.2 option.




M.2 is great - its just taht everything is designed for slow mechanical drives, so you dont often see that speed in real world use

(think games that load slow because of CPU code, or waiting on network - the drive cant use its full speed)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 5, 2018)

Mussels said:


> (think games that load slow because of CPU code, or waiting on network - the drive cant use its full speed)



Asset decompression only using one thread. That's the usual problem.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi made up my mind going for this one,  https://www.scan.co.uk/products/250...200mb-s-read-1500mb-s-write-330k-300k-iop?v=c


----------



## bonehead123 (Feb 8, 2018)

Excellent choice

Just remember some motherboards may require sammy's nvme. driver to work properly under some OS versions...(unless they fixed that issue?)

Also you may want sammy's magician software for direct firmware updating and health check etc. (optional)


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 8, 2018)

From what I have  read it  comes with the latest Magician.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 8, 2018)

It does, but you have to install it. 

As far as FW. Go ahead and update before install, but do note for the future most updates are not destructive...it will tell you if it is.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 8, 2018)

How do I go about that EarthDog  do I just install the drive on my system as it is then update it.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 8, 2018)

If you can, yes. If not, just do it after windows install. As i saod, most are not destructive.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi just about to install  the M.2, questions can I install  it t any of the two slots and the cooler that came with the mobo do I remove completely  the  stuff on the back or just the blue film with  remove on it.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 10, 2018)

Ether one. I wouldn't worry about the cooler yet. Get it working first


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 10, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi just about to install  the M.2, questions can I install  it t any of the two slots and the cooler that came with the mobo do I remove completely  the  stuff on the back or just the blue film with  remove on it.


Likely either, but read the manual and see (why ask us whwn it can be found in 30 seconds ).


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 10, 2018)

sorry it's a confidence problem.

hi sorry to be a pain this is what I got when I ran Magician, I installed it on M.2-1.  the other one M.2-2 was going to send me to the bios.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi all up and running. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi decided to put the cooler that came with the M.2 on the motherboard and loosening the back screw and the bit on the motherboard that the screw goes into came away from the motherboard, somebody really has it in for me, I contacted Scan but they can't help me now tomorrow I will have to get in touch with Asus, what a day.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 14, 2018)

Bummer


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 14, 2018)

I'vnever used a cooler with any of my four M.2 drives.
All you need is decent case airflow and they just work.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi all up and running. Thanks for all the advice.



What was your fix?



cookiemonster said:


> Hi decided to put the cooler that came with the M.2 on the motherboard and loosening the back screw and the bit on the motherboard that the screw goes into came away from the motherboard, somebody really has it in for me, I contacted Scan but they can't help me now tomorrow I will have to get in touch with Asus, what a day.



Can you get a screenshot and post it here?


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 15, 2018)

Anyone know a number for Asus UK as any number I try ends up with me filling in a that they will get back to me within 2 days and it won't let me fill in a repair form it tells me to go back to where I purchased the mobo from. Sorry I will get pictures to you.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 15, 2018)

There is rma form on the web....


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 15, 2018)

I tried that an got told, unable to log the product via this form,please contact your place of purchase for warranty details.  

and the fix eidairaman1 was use the drivers from Samsung.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 15, 2018)

I've never seen that happen on a Mainboard before.
I would suggest you glue it back onto the board, but I think that this attach-point on your drive is a circuit-ground as well as an anchor point.
It may be needed as a ground for the drive to work right.

There is another slot on your board isn't there?
Use it.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 15, 2018)

The mono still worksi just put previous ssd in that still had operating system on it. The motherboard is new so I would rather it was sorted.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 15, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> When I built my Coffee Lake system I originally re-used my MX200 SSD, but then upgraded to an NVMe Western Digital Black SSD in a week later.  I noticed no improvement and just ended up returning the WD drive and went back to the MX200.  The system wasn't any more responsive and the boot/shutdown time wasn't noticeable improved either.  Not that I would really care about a reduced boot/shutdown time, since SATA SSDs are already super fast.
> 
> I'd put that money into a larger and newer SATA based SSD.  Like a 500GB MX500.
> 
> ...



^ Wisdom, nothing to add, same experience.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 15, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi all up and running. Thanks for all the advice.


great choice, you downloaded the NVME driver for it right?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 15, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> When I built my Coffee Lake system I originally re-used my MX200 SSD, but then upgraded to an NVMe Western Digital Black SSD in a week later. I noticed no improvement and just ended up returning the WD drive and went back to the MX200.


Personally for me, depending on price ofc, id go with the m.2 drive just so that way I would have 2 less cables to manage in my case.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> The mono still worksi just put previous ssd in that still had operating system on it. The motherboard is new so I would rather it was sorted.



Ok Im unaware if Asus has a direct number, you can try buzzing them on Social Media Platforms. If the RMA gets denied for a stand off, get arctic silver epoxy and epoxy it back in.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 15, 2018)

Gorilla glue the bastard!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Gorilla glue the bastard!



It's got the foil backing which is either for emi or grounding.

Btw does that stuff Work, never used it.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 15, 2018)

It is now a waiting game hopefully Asus will do something about it, I will keep everything crossed in hind sight maybe I should have stuck to Gigabyte, at least I can use it as I have not found any other problems since that little bit broke.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 15, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> It is now a waiting game hopefully Asus will do something about it, I will keep everything crossed in hind sight maybe I should have stuck to Gigabyte, at least I can use it as I have not found any other problems since that little bit broke.



It looks to me like they just put the fastener in the hole and then solder it to the board.  If worst comes to worst, you can probably find someone with a soldering iron, and just stick it back in the hole and heat it up with the soldering iron to remelt the solder to hold it in place.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 16, 2018)

I really doubt they will do anything. But you never know


----------



## Robert Bourgoin (Feb 16, 2018)

I recently reattempted with success the M2 install. first attempt last year didn't get recognized by the bios on my Asus sabortooth X99 so this time I used a M2 PCIe to PCIe 3.0 x 4 adapter https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MYCQP38/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
and installed in a unused x16 video card slot. No cooler needed as the chassis fan blows directly on it. I like it better than the boards under the video card M2 area. Too hot there.
Well you might want to go this adapter route. I had complete success with the Samsung 960 EVO 250 GB and have my Windows 10 Booting on it.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 16, 2018)

surely it's a faulty motherboard.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi anyone know how long it takes for Asus to answer e-mails.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi anyone know how long it takes for Asus to answer e-mails.



Check your junk folder.

See if you can get in reach with live support too


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 20, 2018)

Ive had answers in hours, sometimes days... nobody will know as everyone's experience will vary.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 20, 2018)

Our Mail System is currently upgrading, during this period, please check for our reply in your mailbox first. The Technical Inbox of ASUS members only reserve records for 90 days. This is the message ( in progress) and it's been there since 12/02/18.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Our Mail System is currently upgrading, during this period, please check for our reply in your mailbox first. The Technical Inbox of ASUS members only reserve records for 90 days. This is the message ( in progress) and it's been there since 12/02/18.



Look for live support there, if you have to change to global site or u.s. site and explain what is going on.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 20, 2018)

Sometimes I wonder how people would survive if not for forums...


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 20, 2018)

I for certain would be lost.

Received this today.
Thank you for contacting Asus support
We are terribly sorry to be advised that you are experiencing issues with your ASUS product.

To arrange a return of the component, please contact your seller to arrange the return for repair, replacement or refund. Please note that the return can be arranged via the distribution chain only. As ASUS does not sell any products directly to end users we cannot be seen as the seller.

Our apologies for the inconveniences caused to you.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 24, 2018)

Motherboard of to Scan yesterday  for them to return it to Asus, they couldn't give me any timeframe ,going through withdrawal symptoms already.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi I checked Scan RMA page last night and under the credit information it said, replacement so I phoned scan today and was told that shouldn't be there and the mobo had been returned to Asus and as for the timeframe I was told knowing Asus it could be up to a month before I hear anything.  in a severe downer now.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2018)

Why didnt you return this direct to asus in the first place??

Edit: i see now..asus told you to. If it was within ths scan period, why have they nit sent a board out?

 I dont get why its too new to send to asus yet too old for scan to replace?????


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 27, 2018)

I tried but it had to go through Scan. 

To arrange a return of the component, please contact your seller to arrange the return for repair, replacement or refund. Please note that the return can be arranged via the distribution chain only. As ASUS does not sell any products directly to end users we cannot be seen as the seller.

I can't wait for up to a month, I will be ordering another mobo the one I originally planned to get.

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/giga...cket-1151-ddr4-atx-motherboard-mb-55t-gi.html.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 27, 2018)

I dont understand why its too old for scan to simply replace yet too new for asus to do anything with. Makes zero sense.


----------



## cookiemonster (Feb 27, 2018)

Scan wont touch it because when I was removing the plug from the USB 3.1 Gen connector a pin broke all this was explained in my email to Asus including the problem with the Ethernet drivers and it was out of the 28day insurance to me it's just pass the buck, I even asked Asus for an RMA to send to scan but never received a reply to that email and the other 3 replies were all the same. Definitely  going back to Gigabyte.


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 2, 2018)

hi back up and running with my new motherboard with no problems so far this one was my first choice originally,  


https://www.overclockers.co.uk/giga...cket-1151-ddr4-atx-motherboard-mb-55t-gi.html


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 3, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Definitely going back to Gigabyte.



Probably the worst choice possible... If you thought ASUS' support was bad, Gigabyte's is 10x worse.


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi sorry if you had bad dealings with Gigabyte, myself and all my family have used Giigabyte boards since Haswell came out and any dealings we had with support even sending boards off were resolved  quick and with no problems, but I suppose that could change because now the customer is very seldom right.


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi its me again sorry to be a pain but I need help again , all is okay with the M.2 but when I try to connect my ssd's I cannot find them in the bios or the disc management I have tried different cables but still nothing any ideas.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 5, 2018)

What ports are they plugged into? Are they being shared by the M.2 drives? Please refer to your mobo manual for details...


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi sorry if you had bad dealings with Gigabyte, myself and all my family have used Giigabyte boards since Haswell came out and any dealings we had with support even sending boards off were resolved  quick and with no problems, but I suppose that could change because now the customer is very seldom right.



It's not just me.  There are several recent threads here and on other forums telling of Gigabyte's horrible service.  There are several times that Gigabyte has obviously damaged the product after they received it, then refused the RMA due to the physical damage they caused.  They lie to their customers, take months to get expensive products returned in working order.  They are significantly worse than ASUS.


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 5, 2018)

Hopefully Asus will repair mine or replace it at least I will have a backup if anything goes wrong.

All gobildy gook to me sorry. I did try plugging it in to different ones but the only sata things that works is the dvd drive and the M.2.


----------



## cookiemonster (Mar 27, 2018)

Finally Asus mobo has been repaired and is on it's  way back to Scan this week then on it's way back to me hopefully next week not bad that will make it 5 weeks since scan received it luckily I  was in a position to purchase another one.


----------

